# Amazon Meths



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Barrettine-Methylated-Spirit-500ml/dp/B002ATI4VG/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

You have to check the reviews


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Is this a joke or just trivia?

tony


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Is this a joke or just trivia? tony


Did you check out the reviews as suggested? 
Hilarious! :lol:


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Good find that mate! tickled me :lol:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Absolutely Priceless!!!!!!

The people who wrote those reviews should be employed tout suite by the Beeb/ITV. Maybe then we would get something funny on the box    

Thanks for making me laugh,

Caulkhead


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Brilliant....................


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

